# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  “Hùm xám” Bayern ngã đau ngày mở màn

## hatrang1995

*“Hùm xám” Bayern ngã đau ngày m**ở** màn*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Trước một đối thủ chỉ trụ hạng nhờ vé vớt mùa trước, thế nhưng Bayern Munich lại chơi quá bế tắc và phung phí không ít cơ hội. Bất ngờ đã xảy ra khi De Camargo ghi bàn thắng duy nhất, giúp Monchengladbach có chiến thắng 1-0 ngay tại Allianz Arena.*

Đây chính là “cơn địa chấn” ở vòng mở màn của Bundesliga mùa này. Dù vậy nó lại có phần hợp lý khi hầu như toàn bộ các vị trí trên sân của Bayern đều chơi dưới sức và có cảm giác họ vẫn chưa sẵn sàng về mặt tâm lý. Trong khi đó đội khách lại phòng ngự kiên cường và tận dụng tốt thời cơ có được. Rõ ràng dù đã đầu tư hơn 40 triệu euro nhưng “Hùm xám” xứ Bavaria vẫn còn rất nhiều việc phải làm.


Hầu hết các cầu thủ chủ nhà đều chơi dưới sức

Bước vào trận đấu HLV Heynckes gây chút ít bất ngờ khi đưa Robben ra sân ngay từ đầu dù tiền vệ người Hà Lan vừa trở lại sau chấn thương. Trong khi đó Ribery không thể góp mặt và được thay thế bằng Toni Kross. Với lực lượng vượt trội lại thêm lợi thế sân nhà, “Hùm xám” không mất nhiều thời gian để làm chủ thế trận.
Phút thứ 7 Gomez có pha dứt điểm nguy hiểm đầu tiên sau quả tạt bên cánh trái của Mueller. Tiếc rằng pha đánh đầu của anh lại đi trúng vị trí thủ môn đối phương. 10 phút sau lại là chân sút người Đức băng xuống phá bẫy việt vị sau đường chuyền vượt tuyến của Lahm. Tiếc rằng khi anh chưa kịp dứt điểm thì hậu vệ đối phương kịp áp sát phá bóng.
Trước những đợt lên bóng dồn dập của đối phương M.Gladbach buộc phải chọn lối chơi áp sát và tỏ ra khá hiệu quả. Các tiền vệ đội chủ nhà thường không có nhiều khoảng trống. Robben dù khá xông xáo nhưng cũng không tạo được nhiều đột biến như thường lệ. Ở cánh bên kia những quả tạt bóng của Mueller thường bị hậu vệ đội khách dễ dàng cản phá.
Trong thế trận bế tắc, Bayern buộc phải nhờ đến những cú sút xa. Tuy nhiên hết Robben lại đến Kroos đều không thể làm nên chuyện. Những phút cuối hiệp một, HLV Heynckes chỉ đạo Robben đổi cánh cho Mueller nhưng tình hình cũng không mấy khả quan.

4 phút trước giờ giải lao, cầu môn đội chủ nhà còn chao đảo sau pha dứt điểm má người chân trái rất kỹ thuật của Juan Arango. Rất may cho họ là thủ môn Neuer kịp tung người đấm bóng. Hiệp 1 khép lại với tỷ số 0-0 và thế trận bế tắc của đoàn quân áo đỏ.
Sau giờ giải lao, Bayern lập tức lại dâng cao và sớm có cơ hội. Gomez bật cao đánh đầu rất hiểm vào góc gần sau quả tạt từ cánh trái của đồng đội. Nhưng Stegen còn xuất sắc hơn, đổ người kịp thời cứu thua. 10 phút sau, từ một tình huống phạt góc, vẫn là Gomez đánh đầu căng ngay trên vạch 5m50. Lần này thủ môn đội khách đã đứng nhìn nhưng bóng trúng cột dọc.
Bỏ lỡ cơ hội, ngay sau đó “Hùm xám” suýt chút nữa phải trả giá khi De Camargo băng vào đánh đầu tung lưới Neuer. May cho đội chủ nhà là trọng tài lại cho rằng cầu thủ này đã đẩy Schweinsteiger nên không công nhận bàn thắng. Dù vậy các CĐV đội khách không cần tiếc nuối lâu. Ngay phút 62, vẫn là De Camargo tận dụng chính xác pha lao ra hớ hênh của Neuer để đánh đầu nhẹ nhàng ngay vạch 16m50, *mở tỷ số trận đấu*.


M.Gladbach khiến “Hùm xám” ôm hận

Bị dội gáo nước lạnh, _the Bavarians_ dồn toàn đội hình sang phần sân đối phương. Dù vậy ngay cả khi Ribery được đưa vào sân thay Kroos những đợt lên bóng của đội chủ nhà vẫn rất thiếu đột biến và sắc bén. Trên các khán đài, một bầu không khí im lắng đáng sợ cùng vẻ mặt ngao ngán hiện rõ nơi các CĐV chủ nhà.
Tình thế buộc HLV Heynckes phải rút bớt trung vệ Boateng ra sân để tăng cường thêm chân sút Petersen. Phút 77, các CĐV áo đỏ tưởng như được ăn mừng khi Gomez ập vào đánh đầu tung lưới sau khi thủ môn đối phương không thể bắt dính cú sút của Schweinsteiger. Tuy nhiên trọng tài lại căng cờ báo việt vị.
Những phút còn lại bóng liên tục được các cầu thủ chủ nhà nhồi vào vòng cấm địa của Monchengladbach. Dù vậy không một lần họ tạo ra được cơ hội thực sự trước đám đông cầu thủ áo trắng chơi rất kiên cường. *0-1 là tỷ số cuối cùng của trận đấu* và thầy trò Heynckes đã cảm nhận được sự khốc liệt của mùa giải năm nay. Trong khi đó Monchengladbach có thể ăn mừng khi họ lần thứ 2 trong lịch sử chiến thắng ngay trên sân đối phương.
_Đội hình thi đấu_:
*Bayern Munich*: Neuer; Rafinha, Boateng (Petersen 76’), Badstuber, Lahm; Luiz Gustavo, Schweinsteiger; Robben, Kroos (Ribéry 60’), Mueller; Gomez
*Monchengladbach*: Ter Stegen; Jantschke (Marx 90’), Brouwers, Dante, Daems; Reus (Rupp 90’), Nordtveit, Neustadter, Arango; Hanke(Herrmann 83’), De Camargo.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dai hoc 2011 
gia vang the gioi hom nay 
Thi truong vang
tin hot trong ngay
điểm chuẩn các trường đại học năm 2011 
diem thi dh nam 2011 
diem chuan dai hoc 2011

----------

